

How can we build a real-time interactive map using D3 - zedzan

Hey! 
I am working to plot points from a huge data set in map. Something like : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bikes.oobrien.com&#x2F;chicago&#x2F;
The JSon file that I am aggregating from looks like:
[
{
&quot;event&quot;:&#x27;share&#x27;,
&quot;lat&quot;:41.92866814708094,
&quot;long&quot;:-87.70242605646864},
{
&quot;event&quot;:&#x27;rapheal&#x27;,
&quot;lat&quot;:34.03,
&quot;long&quot;:23.01},
{
&quot;event&quot;:&#x27;share&#x27;,
&quot;lat&quot;:41.92866814708094,
&quot;long&quot;:-87.70242605646864},
..
]<p>Can anyone show steps to do using D3.JS ? 
Can you recommend any practical tutorials or github project of someone who built something similar ?
======
kvarga
Not 100%, but this may help:
[http://datamaps.github.io/](http://datamaps.github.io/)

